# ASW Fincastle Trophy 2004



## Bograt (24 Aug 2004)

I was wondering if anyone knew the details on the 2004 Fincastle exercise. Specifically where is it this year, which squadron is going and if possible which crew?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ex-Zipperhead (18 Nov 2004)

Because of other commitments we were told Fincastle is going to be unattended this year by


----------



## avn514 (6 Jan 2005)

I can conferm that fincastle was unnatended this year by the canadians

damn funding cnx my TD


----------

